# Newbies - say hello here!



## Admin

*Original hullo's!*

Below is the original thread that appeared in the general message board - which has now been moved to this forum. This thread has now been closed, but you can still read it - please add posts direct into the _Newbies - say hello here!_ forum.

Welcome to you all!
A little bit of history about this board - I have had type 1 diabetes for 35 years - (I am 39!) and do not have any contact with other diabetics - five years ago I joined a US diabetes message board as that was the only one available, as I was having terrible problems with high blood sugars after exercising. The people I met on there were fabulous and I got sound advice on my problem! The majority (luckily for them) were all on insulin pumps - I realised how desperately we needed a UK board like this - so went straight to the top and approached Diabetes UK - as I am a graphic designer and also build websites! A huge amount of negotiation - as there were sticking points on what DUK wanted and what I felt users would want - but we got here in the end! I did have an online survey and sent paper surveys out to various diabetic groups - so it is not entirely centred on my needs and wants!! I really hope to see the traffic building up on this site and look forward to reading your posts and sharing your experiences. Doctors are great clinicians but all the greatest advice I have ever got is from other diabetics.


----------



## xbethanyx

howdy!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## kojack

Hello.
Great work admin.

Good to see another Scot on the board xbethanyx. Edinburgh was my place of birth


----------



## Lizzie

Hi my name is Lizzie, I am 26, live in London and have had type 1 for 15 years. I used to live in Surrey. What part do you live in, admin? And what is your name, I feel weird calling someone 'admin'? 

I am really glad you started this board, I too have joined American boards and groups but felt we needed one in the UK.


----------



## H.A.R.D.

Hello to everyone.  What a great idea to finally have a site like this based in the UK.  I hope no one minds if I use this site to get answers to the questions that our group members ask and I have to spend hours on the internet to find answers to.


----------



## geordygirl

*Hello*

Hello Everyone,

I was diagnosed as having type 2 diabetes last october, so far it is dietry controled, and so far i've lost 3 st, the weight loss has slowed down a bit now, but i am still loosing it, be it slowly, but that is the right way to do it, this weight loss isn't for vanity, but for my health and for the rest of my life, so no rush, i'm now on tablets for my cholesterol, not because it's high, it is 5.4, which for a normal person thats good, but because of my diabeties, the doctor would like to get it between 3 and 4, so sadly i'm on them for life now, i was hopeing to get through this with out tablets, but if i have to i must do...........


Pat.....


----------



## barniegirl

I have had type 1 for 6 years after a complete shock diagnosis. I have never been able to control my sugars and my last consultant was really insulting so these message boards are so welcome. I have also found that as an ex anorexic learning to eat again with diabetes is both alien to me and and the professionals.


----------



## SueR

*Hello*

Hi all am new to this so please be patient with me lol, My sis showed me this site and i thought it was a great idea. I am a type 2 and have been diabetic for 18 yrs now (am 42) Looking forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## Diabolical

Hello, this is great, I hope it gets as much support as the dLife forum in the US (which I love).  I've been type 1 for 37 years since I was 5, I was pretty hopeless at control (except when pregnant) until approx 6 months ago - since then I've made a real effort and also been lucky enough to attend a DAFNE course - not that I'm very good at following the principles - there is a fine line between having a life and feeling like a walking pancreas simulator.  I am on 5 injections a day (2 long acting and 3 short) - would be nice to have a background insulin which actually lasts 24 hours, would be nice to have insulin pumps which test and adjust for you, would be nice to see the medical profession acknowledging the psychological aspects of diabetes - looking forward to more chat and info


----------



## Heather

SueR said:


> Hi all am new to this so please be patient with me lol, My sis showed me this site and i thought it was a great idea. I am a type 2 and have been diabetic for 18 yrs now (am 42) Looking forward to getting to know you xx


#

Hiya Sis  welcome


----------



## delboy168

*hello*

hi , to all.


----------



## burtybob

Hi all, very new to all this as i was only diagnosed about a month ago (type 1) so its all come as a massive shock. There is so much to take on board i dont think i will ever get my head round it!!36 year old male,5 injections,2 lantus & 3 novorapid.


----------



## StephanieLouise

*newbie:]*

hi i am new to this and would like to meet anyone around my age - 20  - with type one diabetes, i have had type one since i was 7 years old. i found out i had it after a accident i had with a plastic sledge at christmas lol. i have had a lot of trouble with it as i am only just coming to terms with having to deal with it on my own and have been in hospital with dka at least three times this year!  i also recovered from diabulimia last year and am trying to get back onto good terms with my diabetes and would love any support. get in touch xx


----------



## Northerner

Hi,

Congratulations on setting up a very 'usable' site! Great to hear from so many experienced people. I'm pretty new to diabetes - I was diagnosed with Type 1 in May this year at the age of 49 after going into hospital thinking I had a severe stomach bug. It turned out it was DKA, an experience I never wish to repeat having lost 17 pounds in 3 days. What made it worse was that they thought I'd had a heart attack whilst in hospital so I was put on all sorts of medications which made me feel terrible.

I was actually due to run in a marathon a few days after I was admitted, and (somewhat optimistically, I now appreciate!) I still held out hopes that I would be able to go ahead - sadly, the race came and went whilst I was still in hospital. 

Thankfully, I have since persuaded my doctors that I don't need most of the medications. It turned out that I didn't have a heart attack, but an inflammation of the heart caused by a virus - which probably also put paid to my beta cells, hence the sudden onset of diabetes. I also successfully ran in the Great South Run a couple of weeks ago, which gave me great confidence that I can continue with my running. It's trickier now, but I'm learning how my body reacts, gradually.

It would be great to hear from any others who have been diagnosed Type 1 so late in life - most Type 1's seem to be at least half my age, or at least were diagnosed very young!


----------



## KateF

*I'm a diabetic wife.*

My husband was diagnosed with Type 2 at 30, a couple of years ago.   We didn't realise he had a problem, it was picked up on a routine check when we moved and joined a new GP practice.  I've also hunted out info on the net - I recommend the Diabetes UK main site as a great source of info.  Their local groups are not so good for people our age - the local group we tried had people twice our age dealing with different issues, and the other support seems focussed on young people.  Those of us new people in the middle seem a gap needing more support, as we are looking for advice on diabetes care for many decades ahead, whilst fitting into active lifestyles.  

I'd like to make friends with other partners of diabetics and to share lifestyle and cookery/food advice.


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Hi all, yh its great that a uk version site is finally here 

nice to be able to talk to others who go through the same thing.



x


----------



## Vanessa

Hello to all

Delighted to find this site up and running.

I'm 52 and was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes a year ago and am on metformin and gliclazide plus simvastatin and aspirin.  Well done to the one of you who has lost so much weight - my progress on that aspect is slower than I'd like - my GP tells me that is partly down to the gliclazide's "weight positive" effects

Unluckily I am one of the many who has had Type 2 diabetes for many years without knowing and am seeing the ophthalmologist at the end of the month about my retinal screening results which showed maculopathy.  On the positive side, now I am improving, I feel so much better than I have for several years and actually have energy to spare.  Get my latest Hb1ac results later today and hoping for further improvement.

Trying to learn more about this disease and have found others with it so helpful with the practical hints and tips as well as the moral support when the going gets a bit tough.  Also studying the Open University course on Diabetes Care and enjoying that immensely



Vanessa


----------



## Alistair

Hi I'm Alistair and I'm an alcoholic ....... woops wrong forum  no seriously I'm 45, type 1 diagnosed this spring following rapid weight loss among many other symptoms. Type 1 diabetes was a delight of a diagnosis compared to what was going through my mind.

I started on novomix twice daily then quickly changed to the more flexible regime of multiple daily injections. I guess it must take time to get used to injections, sometimes they hurt a lot and others I can not even feel the needle.

I live in North Yorkshire with my wife and we have both taken up cycling to try and get me fit and help reduce long term complications. 

All in all, I thinner, fitter and generaly in better health then I've been in hte last 25 years.

*Alistair*


----------



## justamom

*A Parent of a Type 1 Diabetic son.*

Thank you Admin for creating this site.  I am a mother of a 15yr old son with Type 1 Diabetes who was diagnosed in 2004 at the age of 11.  It has been a general nightmare ever since with high blood sugars, behavioral problems, etc.
Im hoping to get my son involved with this site as he has nobody else to share his Diabetic problems with. Love, T x


----------



## justamom

*Stress*



Diabolical said:


> Hello, this is great, I hope it gets as much support as the dLife forum in the US (which I love).  I've been type 1 for 37 years since I was 5, I was pretty hopeless at control (except when pregnant) until approx 6 months ago - since then I've made a real effort and also been lucky enough to attend a DAFNE course - not that I'm very good at following the principles - there is a fine line between having a life and feeling like a walking pancreas simulator.  I am on 5 injections a day (2 long acting and 3 short) - would be nice to have a background insulin which actually lasts 24 hours, would be nice to have insulin pumps which test and adjust for you, would be nice to see the medical profession acknowledging the psychological aspects of diabetes - looking forward to more chat and info



I agree with you that the medical profession need to acknowledge that there are very serious psychological aspects that must be taken into account when treating a Diabetic and that stress can make blood sugars rise. My 15yr old son has had numerous problems both at home and at school and when he is stressed his blood sugars hit the roof, he then becomes argumentative, disruptful, agressive and is not a nice person to be around.  He often gets detention in school for swearing and being disruptive (although we have asked the school on several occasions to test his blood sugar levels when this happens to see if they are hight) sometimes this is not his fault.  Unfortunately the school does not understand this!!


----------



## rjacks

Hi I've just joined the group. What a brilliant idea. I have been type 1 since Dec 1981, it will be great to talk to people who understand.


----------



## grovesy

Hi am nearly 55, got Type 2 for 50 th birthday .Not a total surprise as I have family with Type 2 and had impaired glucose tolerence for 4 years before. Was having yearly checks. Controlled with Diet and exercise at the moment but could need to start treatment with Metformin early next year , if my HBAC1 has not gone down in January.
I used to visit a freindly forum on the Daily mail site but following a revamp earlier i the year the Diabetes forum disappeared.


----------



## sofaraway

Hi there nice to see this site. i am a member of a couple of US based sites and they are very good. the other big UK based site I find fairly unfriendly and hostile to anyone who isn't a low carber. 

I'm Nikki and have MODY diabetes for almost 9 years, on a basal bolus regieme at the moment. look forward to getting to know people


----------



## Samantha

*Hello*

I?m Samantha and I?m 33 and I have had type 1 diabetes for 32 years. I am currently taking 22 Units of Levemir in the evening and Novorapid  3-4 times a day.  My units of Novorapid depend on what carbs i'm eating each day. I?m on a ratio of 1:10

It?s great to finally see a decent UK based diabetes forum. Looking forward to chatting more soon.


----------



## aymes

Hi

I'm Amy, from Norwich. I've had type 1 for just over 4 years now and was diagnosed at age 21. I'm on novorapid and lantus and completed the dafne course about 18 months ago and thought it was fantastic, I've gone a little off track with it recently but I'm trying to get sorted now!

I too have tried a few US based sites but I'm really pleased there's a UK one now, really keen to get to know other diabetics, I know very few ' in real life' !

A


----------



## CATMAC

Hi,

This all new to me but its great to find this site.  I was diagnoised with type 1 on the 21st October it was a shock and still getting used to it all and finding new information about diabetes every day.  I went to the doctors and before i knew it i was being admitted to hospital and and being linked up to drips.  After 2 nights i was allowed home and currently on 2 injections a day.  My blood sugar levels are still higher than what they should be.  I have been advised to take time off work until they have my blood sugar down, can anyone advise how long they were off work as i feel i am taking ages to get my blood sugar within target.

Looking forward to chatting more soon and any advice is welcomed

Cat


----------



## Northerner

Vanessa said:


> Hello to all
> Get my latest Hb1ac results later today and hoping for further improvement.
> 
> Trying to learn more about this disease and have found others with it so helpful with the practical hints and tips as well as the moral support when the going gets a bit tough.  Also studying the Open University course on Diabetes Care and enjoying that immensely
> 
> 
> Vanessa



Hi Vanessa, hope the HBA1C is good! Hey - I'm studying the OU course as well, TMA01 is looming...


----------



## Vanessa

Thanks, Northerner.

Hb1ac was brilliant - 6.5 so just got to keep that up! However, other bits of me were not as well behaved and been referred to the Stroke Clinic as GP thinks I may have had a very small bleed on my optic nerve. In the mean time, even more medication!  Somehow TMA01 seems too close for comfort this morning

Vanessa


----------



## amyx

Hiii, i'm new here, but not new to diabetes! I don't really have any immediate friends with diabetes and i'm the only person in my family to have it! I think this is a great idea - and I love the colour scheme!! ^-^


----------



## border reiver

kojack said:


> Hello.
> Great work admin.
> 
> Good to see another Scot on the board xbethanyx. Edinburgh was my place of birth


Hi kojack. Another scot!! New to this. Diagnosed last October with type 2. was just controlled with diet and excercise but recently put on the pill!! Not happy but nowt i can do. Off work at mo with sickness and the rest! Hoping to get good help from this great site.


----------



## rosie

*Hi everyone,*

Great to join people with the same problems as me  I'm type 2 and was diagnosed just over a year ago.  I've successfully kept the diabetes under control so far with diet but not sure how much longer that is going to last!  

Up till now I've not really had anyone to talk to about this - its hard for 'normal' friends to understand that 'one little chocolate' will do me harm.  

Best wishes to all

Rose


----------



## sparklestar

Hi everyone, 
its great to find a site that might give me the answers i ma looking for! I was diagnosed type 2 in may this year at the age of 24 and im still struggling to adjust to it.  Am currently on metformin, but still cant get things under control so will prob be asking lots of questions! 

Claire x


----------



## Vegman1441

*Saying Hi*

Hi all,
 I`m Graham, T2 for a year now, started at 16.9 now 6.5.
I`m 55, a van driver delivering fruit and veg, mmmmmmmmmmThats handy.


----------



## isabeau

Hallo, 
I have had diabetes for 39 years, and am amazed at how things have progressed since my diagnosis (for instance - a technophobe like me chatting and asking questions about diabetes on the internet...)!
How do you go about getting new glasses?  My eyes have been stable for the last 20 years, but I think I am reaching the age where a pair of different lenses might be in order.  My blood sugar is much better controlled since I did the DAFNE course, but I do not know if the reading taken by a opthometrist will be the correct one, since my levels vary daily between 3 and 10.


----------



## kojack

rosie said:


> Great to join people with the same problems as me  I'm type 2 and was diagnosed just over a year ago.  I've successfully kept the diabetes under control so far with diet but not sure how much longer that is going to last!
> 
> Up till now I've not really had anyone to talk to about this - its hard for 'normal' friends to understand that 'one little chocolate' will do me harm.
> 
> Rose



Hi Rose

Keep trying to control with your diet  but if recommended oral medication listen to your medical advisor.

I hope that people will become better educated re diabetes and the possible problems posed by excessive carbs. I had a similar prob with coming off alcohol 17 years ago and even now occasional pressure is made and I'm almost sneered at for drinking a toast with tea or water.

Your 'normal' friends may well be heading for T2 themselves.


----------



## kojack

isabeau said:


> Hallo,
> I have had diabetes for 39 years, and am amazed at how things have progressed since my diagnosis (for instance - a technophobe like me chatting and asking questions about diabetes on the internet...)!
> How do you go about getting new glasses?  My eyes have been stable for the last 20 years, but I think I am reaching the age where a pair of different lenses might be in order.  My blood sugar is much better controlled since I did the DAFNE course, but I do not know if the reading taken by a opthometrist will be the correct one, since my levels vary daily between 3 and 10.



Just had a retest and new driving glasses. Had new specs in March but by June needed new ones again.
Subsequently diagnosed with T2 blood plasma glocose >31%.
Diet and gliclazide have sorted that out and kept me steady between 4.1 and 10.1
I had new eyetest last Wed and specs today; optometrist seems to be sure that there will be v little change if I keep within the current glucose range


----------



## Kilted Ginger

*Hi*

Hello all

I'm Marc, 35 from central Scotland.
I became diabetic in 2007 due to having my pancreas removed. I am still recovering from last year and its associated problems and am still definately just getting to grips with the diabetes thing.

I am horrible at remembering to sample my blood sugars (bs) and ocassionally forget my insulin.  Despite this my figures are pretty steady (last 2 four monthly checks from hospital 5.7 & 5.6) but thats more luck than proper practice. 

Couple of things that surprised me when diagnosed, dvla changed my licence to a 3 year renewal and removed a couple of sections (minibus and light van iirc) is this the norm, isint this discrimination??

secondly how many other people out there are diabetic, folk i'd known for a while but had kept it hidden.  Is there a stigma attached, i've not encountered one, not remotely concerned who knows, usually tell waiters in restaurants just to make sure i get diet coke

Anyway thats probably enough for now, hopefully talk to some of you soon.


----------



## delta

hi there my son is diabetic has been since december 2003 when he was 4
he's 9 now, god time goes fast. its good to have somewhere to come
for a bit of assurance and advice


----------



## mustbdan

*just me*

hi there,
i'm dan 43 male and hoping to meet some of you for a chat. On the 25 of august 08 i come home from work (will try to keep the story short) and found blisters on heel, 2nd and 3rd toes of right foot i left them and carried on working bathing them with tcp at night on th 1st of september i went to the walkin centre in a little pain they sent me straight to hospital. What i didnt see was my toes dying underneath.  They found my sugar level was 26.6 but averaged about 18 they put me straight on insulin.they did mri scan vascular scan then amputated 2 toes.  I was in hospital for 3 weeks, Im still off work and recovering since then my left foot has blistered to and my vessels in the back of my eyes have started leaking, Im wearing glasses now.  I've had to send my hgv licence off to get cancelled no more lorry driving that i've been doing for 26yrs.  So all i really want to say to everyone is be carefull look after yourselves its hit me so hard and so quick it's turned my life right round and wouldnt want this to happen to anyone ! anyway please please  take care of yourselves and hope to chat soon.


----------



## Daisy

Hi Dan -
As much as i used to react against the 3 year license - I completely agree with it. Although mostly well controlled - (T1 for 35 years) in 1999 I was driving up and down to Yorkshire evey weekend to look after my Dad who was dying - this put a lot of stress on me - and my blood sugar went low on the Alconbury's on the A1 and I wrote off my car. Luckily I was fine - but it gave me a real wake up call. No matter how well controlled we all think we are - and I used to think I was invincible - occasionally you will get a low out of the blue for no reason and whiile driving this can be fatal. This is why the DVLA must check that you are reasonably well controlled. I lost my license for a year but now have it back and am back to renewal every 3 years - which is great. You are not allowed any form of passenger vehicle such as bus, mini bus or LGV or LGV. The passenger vehicles I get - as you could be endangering the lives of others - the LGV and HGV I guess are bacause if you do crash you cause more trouble?? It does seem unfair especially if you are well contolled (5.6 and 5.7 is brilliant!) but if you weren't - would you want to put other people's lives as well as your own at risk? Also - it is very easy to renew your license - it really is no trouble and you can still drive while the DVLA have it!


----------



## pingu36dd

*Newbie*

Hi Everyone.

Only joined yesterday and love the message board.

My name is Elaine, live in Swindon, 36 years old.  Had Type 1 diabetes for nearly 30 years.  Been on a pump since January this year.

Look forward to chatting!


----------



## Steve

Hi Elaine my name is steve, i am 39 years old and have had type 1 diabetes since i was 16 i was just wondering what it is like using a pump instead of doing injections                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     look forward to chatting soon


----------



## heidi Blakemore

justamom said:


> Thank you Admin for creating this site.  I am a mother of a 15yr old son with Type 1 Diabetes who was diagnosed in 2004 at the age of 11.  It has been a general nightmare ever since with high blood sugars, behavioral problems, etc.
> Im hoping to get my son involved with this site as he has nobody else to share his Diabetic problems with. Love, T x


Hi justamom, that is what I am, my daughter Elle has had diabetes type 1 for two yrs now, she has just moved to secondry school and the transistion has been so stressful , she has just come out of hospital as bms were 33 feeling sick dizzy all the signs of Dka but thankfuly was'nt,so nice to talk with other parents who no how stressful having a diabetec child is! the school have been awful just like you are saying they were making her inject in the disability toilet as they did not want her injecting in the dinner hall! have put my foot downHX


----------



## Geoff Thomas

*Hi all*

Good afternoon all.

I have just been diagnosed with type 1 (now aged 54) and am beginning to acquaint myself with what diabetes is, how it might be controlled, what I can and cannot do etc.  

I think this board is an excellent idea and I look forward to contributing when  I can but also learning from others' experiences.

With best wishes to all.

Geoff


----------



## Bananas

Hello,
Am very pleased to see this forum and hope it thrives.  I was diagnosed about a year ago with type 2 and after failing to control it with diet and exercise am now on metformin and a statin.  Today I have been prescribed gliclazide, so obviously I need to work harder at controlling and learning about all this.  I am 42 and very overweight but have recently started walking 8000-10000 steps a day.  My mid morning tests are between 10-15 and mid afternoon tests are usually between 6-9, with Hba1c between 7.2 and 9 at the highest.  At present I'm finding advice to be quite general and finding it even harder to limit carbs to 60g a day.  Hopefully I'll learn more from this site.


----------



## kitemaster

*Hi to you all!*

Hello everyone, what a great idea and it aint based in the USA!
I have been diabetic Type 1 since Friday 13th February 1977, Yes I think that must of scarred me for me to remember that date.
Anyway 32 odd years later after seeing substantial changes in the development and advances in insulin treatment I have for the past 3 months been fitted to a pump and yes what a difference, its brill!
I wish this new site all success in the future and meet some interesting people.


----------



## kincaidston

hi my name's mark, i've been diabetic for 24 years now... in that time i've moved from one injection a day to two and then on to the basal - bosal regime (novorapid and lantus) a couple of years ago.... reasonable good control throughout my diabetes career from a caring mother and then on my own two feet and a mother who cannot understand the flexibility that novorapid gives me

i decided a long time ago / was made to not allow my diabetes from stopping me doing things that i wanted to do and i like to think i've lived up to that mantra... can't stand people who say they can't do something just because it might be a little harder for them, harsh i know but just the way i was brought up

anyways congrats on the site, good idea well executed


----------



## Ikey the tinker

I'm David, live in Newcastle, diagnosed type 2 14 months ago, on Metformin to keep it under control, which I seem to be doing ok so far. After the initial shock I read as much as I could about diabetes and decided to take positive steps to manage it rather than mope about it. I view it as a chance to eat far more healthily than I would if I wasn't diabetic and haven't noticed any huge changes other than feeling much better and more energetic than I did in the 6 months prior to being diagnosed!

Have got to say this forum is an excellent idea - although my doc and diabetes nurse are excellent I only see them every few months, it's great listening to people on here and their experiences of living with and managing their diabetes.


----------



## Miss Champers

Hi everyone, my name's Michelle and i'm 37 years old from Cheltenham in Gloucestershire. My son was diagnosed with type 1 10 years ago at the age of 3. He's currently on Novo rapid and Levemir but his blood sugars are erratic at the moment which is a nightmare. He copes with it very well but has days when he gets annoyed with continuous blood tests and injections and he has been known to sneak the odd chocolate bar into his room!


----------



## portsmike

*The New boy on the block*

Hi all just found the site today & joined also on D Daly 
Best Regards
Mike..


----------



## Vicki

Hi my name is Vicki and I am 22. I have had Type 1 diabetes since 11th April 2007 officially (probably a few months longer in reality!) This forum is a great idea as I don't know any diabetics. I am hoping to find out how people cope with going out drinking, injecting in public, eating 'normally' and hypos. I am finding the Diabetes nurses wonderful, easy to talk to and so helpful. The doctors and GP's are not so great, they don't really care about what it is like to live with on a day to day basis.
I am currently taking NovoRapid x 3 and Levemir x 1.
Chat soon


----------



## ivygirl

Hello everyone.  What a good idea this board is!!!  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Sue

Hi Everyone - good to read all your messages, it somehow feels better to know you are not on your own - I have had Type 1 for over 50 years.
Sue


----------



## jenks

hey im neil, been diagnosed with type 1 for 4 months. Im in the army and was in afghanistan when i got diagnosed. 
This site has been great as i can now finally speak to so many of you that have been or are going through the same things.

Thanks you admin


----------



## katie

Hi guys.  I'm Katie, i'm 22 from Dorset and I've had type 1 diabetes since I was 18 (Just before my A Levels damnit!).  I'm glad there is finally a UK forum for Diabetics


----------



## annj

Hi There.  Im new as well and as so glad to have found this site.  I too now dont feel so alone. My mum was T1 but sadly passed away 10 years ago and my other half just didnt know what to say to please me.  He too now can also get so much from this site.  We do also have to think of the people around us as well and they are going through this as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## Admin

*Welcome Ann!*

Indeed this forum is not only for pwople with diabetes but also those that live around it - I hope you and your husband will find it useful!


----------



## Dizzydi

*Hi Everyone*

It has been great reading people's stories and what a fantastic idea this forum is. I can see everyone being able to help each other.
I'm 35 and was diagnosed t2 in April. It runs in my family, but I did not have a clue as to what i needed to do, eat etc.
My Doctors refered me to a specialist - who I still see on a monthly bases, with his team of nurses and they are great. I did a lot of research myself and have completely changed my eating habbit and exercise routine. I've lost 3 stone in weight and stick to a low sat - no sugar diet and I still go to the gym 3 times a week. 
If anyone wants any help or tips please feel free to ask and I will try and help as best I can, give support etc.


----------



## FelineFan

Hi - Just joined today!
I'm Tamsin, 41, married, no children and from North West Kent.
Owner of 2 adorable cats, aged almost 17!
Was diagnosed with Type II in Jan '06. Not on any meds (yet!), just diet/exericse (ho!ho!)
Look forward to getting to know you all!

Tamsin
x


----------



## margaret

Hi, everyone. I'm 30 and have had type 1  since I was 4.  I've been on an insulin pump for almost 2 years and finding it really hard work. It has brought my HBA1c down and kept in work, but it takes so much effort. it will be great to talk to somebody else other than my sister who is also type 1.

Margaret


----------



## adam

hey ppl!


----------



## piggylover

*Hi everyone*

Hello everyone

I am a type 2 diabetic on metformin, Actos, lantus and nova radid. Despite being on massive doses of insulin I have sugars over 20 most of the time. They took me into hospital to try to get my sugars down, kept me in for 5 days and did nothing! My Hba1c is now 11.8 was 12.8 on diagnosis in 2002. I am getting nowhere I have lost a lot of weight but I am struggling with complications. I have permaant abscesses as I also have hidranitus suppative so have permanant infections.


----------



## bluebird

*hi*

hi everyone.im 41 and have had diabetes for just over 4 years.am currently on novamix 30 twice a day but as of next week will be going onto the basal bolus regime.will be happy for any advice about this regime.


----------



## JohnForster

*Hello everyone*

Greetings all.  I'm John aged 52 (nearly 53) and have only been diagnosed since May 2008 when I changed GP.  Ironically, I only changed as the Surgery was within walking distance and I would save petrol.


----------



## gog

Hello.   Diagnosed type 1 at 37 in Jan '05.  Did a DAFNE course a couple of years ago and haven't looked back since.
gog (Pete)


----------



## Frantastic

hello everyone, I'm Fran, 23 and from nottingham. I was diagnosed with type 1 almost 3 years ago.
I often feel i am quite alone with my diabetes and i can't always turn to doctors for help, but this had made me determined to work things out for myself and learn what i can from books, research papers and websites like this. So i think this site is fantastic for helping people connect and help learn from each other what they're going through! 
I hope i can make lots of friends


----------



## tracey w

Hi Catmac,

I was off work for 7 weeks when diagnosed earlier this year. You will know when you are ready to return. I am also on 2 injections a day, humalogue 25. nice to hear you are on two most people seem to be on 4-5. think they see how you go on with this regime first, but so far working for me.


----------



## HANAAAA

Helloooo

Well me.. Hannah and been a diabetic since I was 6-so thats 9 years on 24th nov.
erm... went to the lobby day thing this week but failed to actually talk to any other diabetic kids (N)

thats the reason I joined this thing to get talking [well technically talking] to other diabetics and seeing if everything thats normal for me is for them cos you know how sometimes if I step back and look at my friends' lives or sisters its like a completely different world to mine...
so I need to see other people with the same world as me


Did any of that actually make sense?! haha


----------



## StephanieLouise

omg yes! def... i feel exactly the same way my life feels completley different to that of my only sibling michelle... she is only 2 years younger but it seems like we ae worlds apart because of my "condition"


----------



## jax

Greetings!

Well this place is well over due! I've been looking for a British forum since I was diagnosed. So at last! And well done to those who brought this here forum to  us.

Me, I'm 26 and was diagnosed type 1 three years ago. My blood sugar control, if I was being generous, could be described as sh... erm... pants. Actually, culminating my landing myself in  hospital for ketoacidosis earlier this week (not quite the first time either). 

So OK, OK, I guess you could say I'm having major problems with my diabetes right now;  I'm rather all or nothing. I've tried to get support, but it doesn't seem to be available, cos well, I know what I need to do; I'm just not very good at doing it  -  which doctors/nurses dont really have much sympathy with ('well, if you know what needs done... why dont you just do it then?' '...errr... i dunno... i just... dont... cant... dont... i dunno *shrug*... sorry.'). 

Yesterday I bought myself a new glucose monitor in an attempt to improve things... (the OneTouch Ultra Smart)... and found myself rather excitedly telling my friends that it does graphs (it does graphs!), among other 'smart' stuff. This, I realise, was possibly one of the saddest conversations I've ever had, which considering the conversations I have on a regular basis, is tres uncool.

Anyway! Hello.. Hi... Pleased to meet ya


----------



## kojack

Hi there and welcome
I use the same monitor system. Find the software great.


----------



## shez

Hi i'm Sheryl and i'm 21. I've had type 1 diabetes for 7 years now. xxxx


----------



## aymes

jax said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Well this place is well over due! I've been looking for a British forum since I was diagnosed. So at last! And well done to those who brought this here forum to  us.
> 
> Me, I'm 26 and was diagnosed type 1 three years ago. My blood sugar control, if I was being generous, could be described as sh... erm... pants. Actually, culminating my landing myself in  hospital for ketoacidosis earlier this week (not quite the first time either).
> 
> So OK, OK, I guess you could say I'm having major problems with my diabetes right now;  I'm rather all or nothing. I've tried to get support, but it doesn't seem to be available, cos well, I know what I need to do; I'm just not very good at doing it  -  which doctors/nurses dont really have much sympathy with ('well, if you know what needs done... why dont you just do it then?' '...errr... i dunno... i just... dont... cant... dont... i dunno *shrug*... sorry.').
> 
> Yesterday I bought myself a new glucose monitor in an attempt to improve things... (the OneTouch Ultra Smart)... and found myself rather excitedly telling my friends that it does graphs (it does graphs!), among other 'smart' stuff. This, I realise, was possibly one of the saddest conversations I've ever had, which considering the conversations I have on a regular basis, is tres uncool.
> 
> Anyway! Hello.. Hi... Pleased to meet ya




Well you can defintely have those conversations here, nothing sad about that! I've often caught myself having those sort of conversations with friends who glaze over very quickly ' but look at my new meter, it's pink!!!' etc Since the DAFNE course I've been even worse. even the smallest question from them will end in me giving them a diabetes lesson!

I can be like you in that I know what I should be doing, and I can do it, but I can find myself getting a bit lax every now and then, snacks are my worst enemy, if I'm having a busy day I always think, oh just one chocolate will be fine then find I'm way above target when it comes to my next blood test! I am really making an effort to take control of it all now and get it right most of the time now, still got a bit of work to do on my a1c but I'm getting there!

If you need any support or encourgement just shout- if you know what you should be doing that's a large part of the battle won!

A


----------



## paulnicholls

*I was diagnosed earlier today after nearly falling into a coma*

Hello there

I'm a bit shell shocked as I was diagnosed earlier today.

For around 3 years I've had every classic diabetes symptom, and I have been to my GP asking for tests only to be told I was probably a bit stressed and should work less. 

This morning, after feeling really unwell for around a week, I was convinced I was about to fit. I've had absences and petit mal type sensations that have been going on for months. I have a raging, unquenchable thirst, constant trips to the loo, lost three stone in around 9 months, horrendous headaches and pain behind my eyes and this morning and the last few days difficulty with words, cognitive reasoning et al - a bit disconcerting as I'm a Solicitor! I had a pretty bad car crash on Tuesday when I had an absence, I drove into a tree after losing control of my car. 

In the A & E dept this morning, I was seen as an emergency and told I had a blood sugar level of 25.6 That meant nothing to me. I'd had a noral breakfast around three hours earlier. I was whisked into a unit, given a saline IV and simply told to see my GP tomorrow. I was also told I was nearly comatose so more than surprised I had been released... with no advice. This seem shocking to me. 

After researching a little on the net, I'm horrified. I see I have retinoplasty ( I was told I had vessels growing behind the eyes by my optician probably because of prolonged contact lens wear (!) ) 

I'm pretty cheesed off as you can imagine, but strangely happy that there's been a diagnosis of sorts. 

I'm sorry, but how thick are the medics that have seen me previously? I've gone with the specific intention of asking them to rule out diabetes.

Anyway, I'm glad to see there's a forum. I've been given absolutely no advice, I feel awful, don't know what food to eat / avoid etc. and pleased to see there's somewhere I can get advice.

Regards


Paul


----------



## kojack

Hello Paul

I find myself surprised that you have been discharged with no referral to the diabetes team or more importantly the normal discharge letter to your GP.

Beware of self diagnosis on the internet. Make an appointment to see someone at your local medical practice asap and have a few 'i's dotted and 't's crossed.


----------



## paulnicholls

Hi John

I have the GP letter, I'm going into the surgery tomorrow. It relates the blood count and fact there were no keto's / HONK.

I was diagnosed by the attending surgeon. I'm the last to be an internet hypochondriac, but the info is really very useful I've come across. 

I'll post a little more when I've been given more info. Still pretty muzzy headed, I'm hoping I don't get the usual urge for the loo mid early hours!

Thanks for the reply. 

Paul.


----------



## kojack

Good. Hope all gets sorted out and you return to controlled health and your midnight loo 
strolls get less


----------



## paulnicholls

John, just returned from seeing the Diabetic specialist GP. Confirmed I have Type II. 

Levels are still high - 22.7 this morning. I've got Metaformin to start and have purchased a monitor. I'm surprised how cheap they are, and how expensive the paper testers are. 

Just crossing fingers that I can control it all with diet and bring levels right down. Follow up planned in a few weeks. 

I'm just a bit flustered about what to do to bring levels down with foods I should avoid / eat. I'll do a bit of research and look round the forum too. 

Paul


----------



## Daisy

Although I do not advocate a strict 'low carb' diet - I do recommend cutting down (not out altogether!) on your carbs - such as potatoes/pasta/bread/rice and replacing them with more vegetables which are not so carb heavy. Takes a little bit of getting used to but it is worth it. I would advise getting a book which can give you a rough breakdown (I never trust them completely) of carbs in food - Collins gem do one - and it's only ?3.99
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carb-Counte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227523060&sr=1-1
Carb counting is very important for Type 1's - but I think Type 2's benefit just from having a bit of knowledge about it too! Best armed I say! I hope this isn't too daunting. It is second nature to me as I have been doing it my entire life.


----------



## jeanus44

Hi everyone. I was diagnosed type 2 diabetes last December. I'm now on tablets for the rest of my life. I've lost over a stone in weight and seem to be controlling the diabetese by eating the right foods.


----------



## bluebird

hi paul .i started off as type 2.i feel lucky i work in a hospital and had been aware that i hadnt been feeling right for a few weeks..very tired all the time and working nights didnt help..lol..1 night i randomly asked the nurse in charge if she would take my sugars and they were 18 which shocked me.by the time i got to the docs in the morn they were 23.6.was given a leaflet about diabetes and that was it..even tho i had knowledge of this i was still in shock..was referered to my local diabetic clinic where i recieved fantastic care.was put onto metformin which worked well for a few months but then sugars began to raise again..they then tried mixing various tabs which didnt work so i had to start taking insulin..i have to say i gained more control of it after.i know ur prob reading everything right now checking for foods with sugar and i bet ur shocked at how many food products have sugar in.just avoid the foods with high sugar contents..things like beans and cereals which do contain sugar are ok to eat.


----------



## Alan221

Hi, I'm Alan. I'm new to the site. I've been Type 1 for 18months or so. I was wondering how high people's sugars have gone as everytime I say about mine I get some strange looks - even from the healthcare workers. When I was admitted to the hospital I was up at 66.8.


----------



## Alan221

Burtybob - I was 39 when diagnosed and it all came as a big surprise too. I got up for work one Monday morning and wasn't feeling too chipper. By the following Sunday I was in intensive care. I'm on 3 Novorapid & 1 Levemir per day. Don't worry you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Admin

Nowadays - that is unusual - they have normally caught it by then! I was over 100 - the meter did not read any higher. I was in a coma for 3 weeks and only given 6 hours to live! Here I am - a fighter to the end!!
Nice to have you onboard Alan x If you want more responses I suggest putting a separate thread up about it - as this is really the introduce your self thread.


----------



## Alan221

This is where my techological limitations kick in - I have no idea how to start a new thread!!  I was in a coma for a while too. I fact that I'm needlephobic stopped me going to the doctors earlier. I was still refusing to have a blood test or drip when the paramedics arrived.


----------



## Alan221

Aaargh! I got your personal message - i now can't find it to reply to it!! I don't see any button in the top left (although I do have retinopathy which might not be helping!)


----------



## Alan221

It's ok, Hawkeye has spotted it.


----------



## C*5_Dodger

Hi everyone,

I am new to this modern technology, so please bear with me if I screw-up. I have had type 2 since January 1994. For the first three years I was on Metformin, but since 1997 I have been diet controlled. Since becoming diet controlled my A1cs have been in the 5% range and my average Fasting Plasmer Glucose (FPG) is less than 6mmol/L. I was never able to get such good control whilst on Metformin.


----------



## wendywab

Hi,

19 years of type one. interested to catch up. only know one other type I, though used to go to YD confereneces and also went to Firbush. trying to get on Daphne but cannot get referred  to hospital again( too good!!!)


----------



## paulnicholls

Thanks Bluebird, really helpful. Lovely to see everyone else on here too. Seems a lovely community.


----------



## Lula

Hello all,

What a great site - its such a relief to have somewhere to talk about diabetes without worrying that you are 'going on about it' all the time!

I am type 1 and was diagnosed four months ago, aged 24. It came as a surprise as I hadn't been experiencing syptoms, but an occupational health test for my work picked up high sugars. They referred me to my GP, who, amusingly, told me I couldn't possibly be diabetic with no symptoms - but then a number of fasting glucose tests proved her wrong. 

I have been told I'm in a 'honeymoon' phase - ie. pancreas still producing some insulin, but not enough. Gradually the BGs have been getting higher so I'm now injecting three times a day.

Look forward to many interesting conversations here!


----------



## annemaria

Hi, new here and new to diabetes. diagnosed with type 2 recently and still coming to terms with it and what to do next. looking for as much help as i can get. glad to know places like this are here, what a good idea.


----------



## lisamuser

Hi to you all. 

My son 14, was diagnosed nearly 3 yrs ago with Type 1. It's been very hard to deal with but I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and hopefully to learn from other people about controlling diabetes.




justamom said:


> Thank you Admin for creating this site.  I am a mother of a 15yr old son with Type 1 Diabetes who was diagnosed in 2004 at the age of 11.  It has been a general nightmare ever since with high blood sugars, behavioral problems, etc.
> Im hoping to get my son involved with this site as he has nobody else to share his Diabetic problems with. Love, T x





heidi Blakemore said:


> Hi justamom, that is what I am, my daughter Elle has had diabetes type 1 for two yrs now, she has just moved to secondry school and the transistion has been so stressful , she has just come out of hospital as bms were 33 feeling sick dizzy all the signs of Dka but thankfuly was'nt,so nice to talk with other parents who no how stressful having a diabetec child is! the school have been awful just like you are saying they were making her inject in the disability toilet as they did not want her injecting in the dinner hall! have put my foot downHX





Miss Champers said:


> Hi everyone, my name's Michelle and i'm 37 years old from Cheltenham in Gloucestershire. My son was diagnosed with type 1 10 years ago at the age of 3. He's currently on Novo rapid and Levemir but his blood sugars are erratic at the moment which is a nightmare. He copes with it very well but has days when he gets annoyed with continuous blood tests and injections and he has been known to sneak the odd chocolate bar into his room!



It's great to see other mum's of teens in here. We have had similar issues with our son. 




HANAAAA said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Well me.. Hannah and been a diabetic since I was 6-so thats 9 years on 24th nov.
> erm... went to the lobby day thing this week but failed to actually talk to any other diabetic kids (N)
> 
> thats the reason I joined this thing to get talking [well technically talking] to other diabetics and seeing if everything thats normal for me is for them cos you know how sometimes if I step back and look at my friends' lives or sisters its like a completely different world to mine...
> so I need to see other people with the same world as me
> 
> 
> Did any of that actually make sense?! haha





StephanieLouise said:


> omg yes! def... i feel exactly the same way my life feels completley different to that of my only sibling michelle... she is only 2 years younger but it seems like we ae worlds apart because of my "condition"



Hello to you both. I look forward to "talking" to you both just to get young peoples' views, who aren't my son - if you know what i mean..


----------



## gilly4cats

*new to this!!*

hi everyone, i was diagnosed with type 2, two months ago. i feel very down about it all although it was expected as its 'in the family'. i am trying to get to grips with taking tablets daily( blood pressure, statins ect) i'm trying to get into the gym to help with weight loss but am sooo tired. i am really interested in the cutting out high gi carbs, it all makes so much sense. i know that a diet of high starch foods during the day will put more weight on me for certain. i'm waiting to see the dietician and know i'll not agree with them! i have been reading the forum and you all seem so supportive, i'd like to join your club.


----------



## Raysalaff

Hi my names Ray not long been told that I have type 2 still trying to get my head round it, already, just after joining this site I have lots of info, still much to learn and take on board 
Keep Safe out there


----------



## gilly4cats

it seems that more info can be gathered by listening to other diabetics than from the surgeries. the medical staff don't appear to have taken onboard the info about low/hi gi carbs. i was told to include plenty of bread, potatoes etc at each meal. i know thats no good for me. thats my trigger for weight gain for sure. i've been cutting right back on 'high gi' and adding lots of veg and a little bit of fruit each day. i've not felt all that hungry either. my levels are ok just now so we'll see.....


----------



## qprfcmark

Great site! Coming up for 30 years with Type 1, having been diagnosed aged 12. I have 4 injections a day - Humalog Mix 25 6am, Novorapid 12am, Novorapid 6pm & Insulatard 10pm which offers great flexability with eating  and then injecting times. Years ago when I was diagnosed you had 2 injections a day, having your 1st injected at 7am and the second before bed if I can remember. Unless you had something to eat at 12am & 6pm you were hypo by 12:45am 6:45pm! VERY INFLEXABLE. The injections don't even bother me now and I estimate I've had 40,000 injections in total. Bad hypos are a pain although I've never been in a coma due to low blood sugars. My advise to a new Diabetic would be to stick to the diet and listen to the Hospital Consultant/Diabetic Nurse. I cannot fault them. People will not even know you have Diabetes although it's always wise to tell people close to you just in case you have a very bad hypo! The good news is that the longer you are Diabetic the less you think about it!


----------



## Admin

*Welcome to you all!*

Just a quick update to say welcome to all the new members of the forum - I am so pleased that everyone is getting so much out of it. Keep posting!


----------



## p555maw

hello all,

just joined been diabetic for 12 yrs now my regime is levemir & apidra 

cheers andy....


----------



## annemarie08

ive had dka this year, was on dki drip etc.. not much fun, the only good thing about ketones is the weight loss!! i use the blood ketone test strips that work in my blood glucose meter,because ketones show up in blood faster than in urine. get a bit sick of all the things us diabetics have to put up with anyone else feel like this???


----------



## Kenny

*Hi*

Hi to everyone.

I'm Kenny, was diagnosed type 2 in Oct 07 (47 old and no history of diabetes in family). 2 months later and 5 stone lighter! was rushed into hospital with DKA. To say it was a shock is bit of an understatement... my kids keep saying that best christmas present they ever had was getting me home in time for christmas. Even a year down the line it still takes a bit of getting used to but like other on here have said it's speaking to people in similar situations that get us through it.

Joined site a few weeks ago and enjoy reading threads and thought it was about time to say hi and merry christmas to one and all.


----------



## Vicsetter

Hi Vanessa, just thought I'd pass on a tip my doctor unofficially advised for all those worried about their eyesight - take 1000 units of vitamin c per day.  I know it's yet another pill, but apparently it makes sense and wont do any harm.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello there,

I'm Tom, eighteen years old and from that jewel on the sunny(?) south coast that is Eastbourne. I've had type one since I was five. Its a bit of a love/hate relationship I have with my diabetes. 

Tom


----------



## Vanessa

Vicsetter said:


> Hi Vanessa, just thought I'd pass on a tip my doctor unofficially advised for all those worried about their eyesight - take 1000 units of vitamin c per day.  I know it's yet another pill, but apparently it makes sense and wont do any harm.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Inland-Revenue Man

I am Chris, aged 23. I have had type 1 since I was 18 months old, at the time, I was, apparantly the second youngest person in the country to be diagnosed!

I have seen many changes in diabetes care, even in my short time with the condition, I await future developments with interest.

It does depress me however that there is still such a large amount of ignorance surrounding diabetes...


----------



## MarcLister

Hello all. New forum member here. 

Was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes on November 11th this year. Had a fasting blood test on November 7th and GP rang me on 10th November with his suspicions. I went to the surgery on the 11th where the diagnosis was confirmed before being sent to Milton Keynes General hospital to meet the Diabetes Consultant and the Diabetes nurses.

I went home in between going to the surgery and the hospital for some breakfast. My blood sugar was about 12.1 I think at the surgery. When I got to the hospital it was about 19! All I'd had was a bowl of Shreddies and milk so that rather proved the diagnosis to me.

I'd been very thirsty over the summer and needing the toilet a lot. Eventually I got fed up and went to the doctor who ordered a blood test.

Now I'm on Novorapid 3x a day, before meals, and Levemir at about 11pm. I take about 8 units of Novorapid before breakfast, 6 before lunch, 7 before dinner and about 12 of Levemir at 11pm. I do alter the dosage if my blood sugar is a little low or if I'm having a lot of bread/rice etc or even some chocolate after the meal.

Strangely I wasn't upset or distraught at the diagnosis. I was just glad to be able to get rid of the symptoms.

I was very impressed with how quick everything happened although I'm now finding it impossible to get in contact with MK hospital over some queries I have for them but I'm sure I'll succeed or I'll pester the diabetes nurse at my local GP's surgery.


----------



## Andy

Hello Andy here and I am 51 and been diagnosed type 2 for about 2 and a half years. At the start I was put on half a glciclazide tablet per day. I am now on 3 x 850mg metformin, 4 x 80mg gliclazide and in addition to the gliclazide and metformin just been put on 1 x 100mg sitagliptin per day and it still isn't under control. Been on the sitagliptin for about 2 and a half weeks now and told by the consultant that this will sort it out rather than start injecting yet!! WRONG no change as yet, as I suspected. I am still up around the 13 mark in the morning and around 15 before I go to bed. But hey who am I to know my own body ha ha.

Anyway just wanted to introduce myself to this excellent site which I am confident will be a great help to me when I probably start on insulin sometime in the new year.

Regards and hope all members have a great xmas.


----------



## sugarfreerach

im rachael from staffordshire, 24 and diagnosed about 3 years ago.  ive been on the pump around a month now, its going really well, the only thing is all the carb counting which ive only just been taught this year! i had no idea what i was doing wrong and the Dr kept saying come back in 6 months.  eventually referred to my hospital clinic and they've been amazing!! taught me everything i should've been told 3 years ago (i was diagnosed in wales) and got me back on my feet.  so yeah hi!!


----------



## annemarie08

hi im new as well, type 1 since feb this year, previously diagnosed type 2 and on metformin for 6yrs !!!!! hospital admission in feb with dka. im a southerner from newbury berkshire living in liverpool. i have 2 children.now taking humalog 3 times day and levemir at 10pm.


----------



## elaine

hi all

im Elaine, 31, married and a mom of 1. i was diagnosed in 2005 after months of feeling ill. the trigger for my reluctant trip to the drs was thrush that wouldn't go. i tried everything, but with going to the loo 30+ times a day and not a lot coming out, i thought it was making it worse. i literally crawled from the bathroom 1 night crying cos i couldnt walk i was so sore and itchy and bleeding from scratching. 1st dr told me i was too young and to have a blood test in a couple of weeks. i called my mom (who is t2) and she sent her husband up to me with a monitor. my reading was 23. he was shocked and called my mom who called surgery and got me in for next day. 2nd dr i saw was really concerned. i told him about how snappy and tired i felt, how i drank litres and litres and couldnt shift my thirst, and how tired i was to boot.i did a urine sample and he called hosp who advised medication immediately and a blood test. and that was that. t2 for me.

i sympathise with the members on here who are 'non-compliant' as the drs like to put it. i too struggle with my meds, purely because i hate being diabetic. i sometimes feel wonderful and so dont take tabs cos i feel that im not t2. othertimes i take them religiously. i feel very down still about it. cant quite come to terms with it, but have had some crappy experiences with latest dr and nurse. they make you feel like a waste of space sometimes and i have left there in tears. im changin my dr and im goin to try now that i have support in the form of you guys to do better with myself. i was told in feb that the burning in my calves and sides of lower legs is neuropathy, so i guess its progressing. anyway i have an appointment on monday afternoon with the specialist with a view to going on insulin. any thoughts? is insulin better? will it make me be more compliant and thoughtful around when i eat? sorry for the long post but its nice to get it off your chest sometimes!


----------



## mikee

Hi all,

Diagnosed: July 7th 2008
Type 1

Im Michael, 23, from Bromley. realised something was up after losing around 2 1/2 stone over about 2-3 months and constantly having to get up during the night for the loo! i thought im acting like an old bloke not a 22 yr old! within 5 mins of bin in front of the doc he diagnosed me and quickly made space for me to get maself sorted. literally noticed the difference over night when the insulin worked and no longer needed the loo through the night! Now 5-6 months down the line ive got back to my correct weight but still feel like a complete novice, not knowing whats what when it comes to food and drink, so ill be picking your brains for your help and advice in the coming weeks!

Mike


----------



## annemarie08

mikee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Diagnosed: July 7th 2008
> Type 1
> 
> Im Michael, 23, from Bromley. realised something was up after losing around 2 1/2 stone over about 2-3 months and constantly having to get up during the night for the loo! i thought im acting like an old bloke not a 22 yr old! within 5 mins of bin in front of the doc he diagnosed me and quickly made space for me to get maself sorted. literally noticed the difference over night when the insulin worked and no longer needed the loo through the night! Now 5-6 months down the line ive got back to my correct weight but still feel like a complete novice, not knowing whats what when it comes to food and drink, so ill be picking your brains for your help and advice in the coming weeks!
> 
> Mike


welcome mikee, we are all still learning things about our diabetes every day!! if you have any questions or worries one of us will probably be able to give you advice, from a fellow diabetics point of view. you are not alone.


----------



## Corrine

*Hello Everyone*

I'm Corrine from Surrey - diagnosed Type 2 in early Sept.  I'm lucky in that there is a Diabetic clinic in my GP's surgery so have not had to travel for various appointments.  At the moment I am self managing and I hope to keep it that way!  Being diagnosed was a bit like the proverbial rocket up the you know what - it didn't take me that long to dust off my running shoes.....and with a few small tweaks to my diet I am hoping to stave off the drugs for as long as I can.


----------



## annemarie08

Corrine said:


> I'm Corrine from Surrey - diagnosed Type 2 in early Sept.  I'm lucky in that there is a Diabetic clinic in my GP's surgery so have not had to travel for various appointments.  At the moment I am self managing and I hope to keep it that way!  Being diagnosed was a bit like the proverbial rocket up the you know what - it didn't take me that long to dust off my running shoes.....and with a few small tweaks to my diet I am hoping to stave off the drugs for as long as I can.


hi corrine hope the diet and exercise works out for you. it's always best to delay going on meds for as long as possible. quite alot of diabetics manage doing that, just make sure to look after youself and it should all be fine.


----------



## Corrine

Thanks Annemarie.


----------



## annemarie08

Corrine said:


> Thanks Annemarie.


your welcome corrine. i hope this site gives you plenty of help and advice, afterall most of us know what it's like or have been through it!! there is always someone to listen if you want advice or even just a good moan!! and on the plus side we never get sick of talking about diabete's, well hardly ever ha ha .


----------



## Corrine

I'm finding it invaluable at the moment.  It can all get a bit confusing but I've learnt a lot about it lately. The thing I am struggling with is reminding myself that I am diabetic - I am only monitoring urine at the moment and have had no positive readings (which is good) but half of me thinks perhaps they have made a mistake and therefore I needn't try so hard to lose weight, exercise and eat more fruit and veg!  But equally I know that I do need to have good control and should therefore be thankful that its been picked up relatively early, giving me the chance to do something about it myself!


----------



## Angie

Hello,

Im new to this board....but im not new to the Diabetes Lark lol im Type 1.....was diagnosed 13 years ago.....its been educational if anything lol. Hope to chat and get to know you all.


----------

